# Chipotles



## thomaswalls (May 22, 2016)

Ive got a bag full of red jalapeños from last falls harvest.  Has anybody ever made chipotles on a charcoal smoker? If so any info would be awesome, ive searched online and found bits and pieces of info but not alot.  Thanks!


----------



## cornman53 (May 24, 2016)

I have never used a charcoal just my electric but the one thing I learned is about 120 was the right temp.  I had them at 160 and they were starting to burn. I used an apple/pecan mix.  It took a while (24+ hours) but finished product was phenomenal.


----------

